# Strange leopard gecko noise?



## Lava (Mar 4, 2012)

So there's been this really weird noise coming from my leopard gecko's vivarium for some time now.
I know they can scream and squeak, but this noise is so loud it makes me jump whenever I hear it!
It's really hard to describe. The best way to put it is the first time I heard it, I thought it was the tape on the heat mat peeling off a bit, but when I checked the tape it was intact. It's a pretty short sound, it sounds a bit jittery, and very loud. I have no idea if it's coming from my gecko or his tank :/
I have a suspicion that it's not the tank. He moved into a bigger tank a few months ago, the old tank is inhabited by a baby leo and the noise isn't coming from the little one.
Any ideas? I wish I had some sort of sound clip, but it's always a really sudden noise.


----------



## Bennewell (Apr 5, 2012)

Lava said:


> So there's been this really weird noise coming from my leopard gecko's vivarium for some time now.
> I know they can scream and squeak, but this noise is so loud it makes me jump whenever I hear it!
> It's really hard to describe. The best way to put it is the first time I heard it, I thought it was the tape on the heat mat peeling off a bit, but when I checked the tape it was intact. It's a pretty short sound, it sounds a bit jittery, and very loud. I have no idea if it's coming from my gecko or his tank :/
> I have a suspicion that it's not the tank. He moved into a bigger tank a few months ago, the old tank is inhabited by a baby leo and the noise isn't coming from the little one.
> Any ideas? I wish I had some sort of sound clip, but it's always a really sudden noise.


Do you have something stacked on top on the Viv? Could it be wood cracking?


----------



## Lava (Mar 4, 2012)

Nothing stacked on top, it's a plastic and glass vivarium.

They're stacked on wooden shelving, this is my set up:










I've checked it for any signs of cracking, haven't found any. It had metal cross braces and it's pretty sturdy. The noise was happening before I stacked them like this, and before the viv was on top of a solid chest of drawers.

I've also noticed that the sound has gotten louder since my gecko has got older.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Those tanks look very open, might be a anxious or threatened vocalisation from feeling so exposed? Adding some kind of background or even just paper around the edges of the bottom of the tanks may be an idea - then see if the noise stops?

Would you describe it more as a squeak or croak? Does it ever happen when you're handling them or walking past the tanks?


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice Surprise plushie!

My leo always makes an odd sound, sort of a croaky one (at first I thought it was the timer for my Beardie, or the filter for my fish), always as soon as I turn out the lights. I just take it as her saying good night to me!


----------



## Lava (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd say it sounds more like a croak. A very loud croak.
I've been meaning to put backgrounds on my tanks for AGES but due to this and that and various things it hasn't happened yet.

It never happens when I walk past or hold him. I'm just sitting across the room from him and I hear the noise at random times during the day, and sometimes when the lights go off.

I'll put paper around the edges like you suggested and see if it stops.


----------



## Lava (Mar 4, 2012)

Ghetto security blinds! Old paper and blue tack saves the day.










Did it for both tanks. Both my gecks seem *a lot* happier and safer already! The baby doesn't usually hang out at the front of the tank but now he is, so that's promising. Here's hoping this is the end of 'the noise'.


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Leopard Geckos chirp and it can sound different sometimes I have found. My SS chriped at me the first time I held him and it sounded like my stomach :roll2:


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

They're funny little things, Leo's. Mine always makes a bird-like quiet chatter at me when she gets in my hand, but if I try and assist her out when she wants to get out by herself, she'll scream at me!


----------



## smiling paul (Sep 12, 2011)

my gecko hasnt made any noise at me yet, i think its gonna really make me jump when she does haha 

interesting about the paper around the edge to make it feel more secure, its tips like that you only get from experienced owners :no1:


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes it's a good tip. Another one is if you have an enigma gecko, place the enigma in a smaller set up they will feel safe. (just chatting about enigmas on a different thread)


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

my leo does this when i have to take stuck shed of her legs, 2nd time now :bash:, because she gets stressed out


----------



## Lava (Mar 4, 2012)

Ugh so I heard the noise again just now, although it's considerably quieter than it was before. It also sounded like he was thrashing about inside his hide, I heard him bang against the side.

Any more suggestions? :/


----------



## smiling paul (Sep 12, 2011)

Lava said:


> Ugh so I heard the noise again just now, although it's considerably quieter than it was before. It also sounded like he was thrashing about inside his hide, I heard him bang against the side.
> 
> Any more suggestions? :/


is he playing with his food? i read on here that someones leo throws its mealies around his viv lol

is he enthusiastically hunting and getting annoyed at missing? :bash:

how about he got a lil stuck in his moist hide and paniced? mine did that against the clear side of moist hide, didnt scream i saw her panicing a bit so changed things

or if you cut hole in plastic tub for moist hide did you smooth the edges with a lighter to stop the sharp bits cutting him, might of caught himself?


----------



## Lava (Mar 4, 2012)

smiling paul said:


> is he playing with his food? i read on here that someones leo throws its mealies around his viv lol
> 
> is he enthusiastically hunting and getting annoyed at missing? :bash:
> 
> ...


He doesn't get mealworms, so none to throw around.
He doesn't have food during the day so there's nothing to hunt.
He wasn't in his moist hide, he was in his exo terra cave.
His moist hide is also exo terra and has no sharp edges.


----------

